# Another new member!



## maudthemouse (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,

Haven't done much on forums before so apologies if I can't work the smilies etc properly!

I'm Sarah, live nr Aylesbury, Bucks and currently have 8 bucks, (littermates living together), and 4 does. I've kept mice for a number of years just as pets, bred a litter from my favourite doe a couple of years ago and had 2 unplanned litters last year from 2 does I was given. Hence the 8 bucks!

I have lost a few of my older girls this year and am hoping to get a few more does to add to the existing group at the London show.

I also have various other pets including quite a few guinea pigs.

I think thats the basics, I'm hoping that joining the forum will give me the chance to talk to other mice fans as mice don't seem to be very popular in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

...... hiya


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

hi Sarah :welcome1 to the forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Sarah! *waves*

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Sarah! Lots of nice mousey people here to talk to  Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Sarah, Welcome to our forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------

